# Lawmaker aims at making Texas firearms exempt from federal regulation



## gortex6 (May 7, 2009)

_By ANNA M. TINSLEY

A Texas lawmaker wants to further push state sovereignty from the federal government.

Rep. Leo Berman, a former Arlington mayor pro tem, has filed a bill to make guns, ammunition and gun parts that are made, sold and kept in Texas free from federal regulation.

That would exempt them from federal gun registration, dealer licensing rules and buyer background checks. State laws would still apply.

"This does two things," said Berman, a Tyler Republican. "It tests our sovereignty in relationship to the federal government, and it would attract new small gun manufacturers to the state to manufacture certain types of weapons and ammunition that are only used in intrastate commerce." 
_

FOrt Worth Star Telegram


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 7, 2009)

Two words, HELL YEA.


----------



## gortex6 (May 7, 2009)

I am just giddy as a schoolgirl imagining any firearm with "Made in Texas" stamped on it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 7, 2009)

That is wonderful news! I hope that we can pull it off!


----------



## TCShelton (May 8, 2009)

I _REALLY_ like this.


----------



## Scotty32 (May 8, 2009)

Lone Star beer _and ammo_! Cool!


----------



## Joey (May 9, 2009)

scotty32Âº said:


> lone star beer _and ammo_! Cool!



sweet!!!! :d


----------



## JTM (May 11, 2009)

i'm not sure why this kind of thing hasn't already been put into place.

a long time coming, imo.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 11, 2009)

Brothers ...Please keep this thread updated so we can all follow it's progress.

Thanks


----------



## gortex6 (May 11, 2009)

Bro. Kurt said:


> Brothers ...Please keep this thread updated so we can all follow it's progress.
> 
> Thanks




Click here<-----


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 12, 2009)

gortex6 said:


> Click here<-----




Thank You for the link Brother.


----------

